
In Picasso’s Studio - flannery
https://lithub.com/in-pablo-picassos-studio-during-the-nazi-occupation-of-paris/
======
simpleEngineer
In any other setting this might sound stupid, but I wish that article came
with pictures. Honestly, could they not at least have sprinkled in some
Picasso works.

